# Custom Molded G Body Frame SHOW QUALITY



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This is a fresh frame never been on a lifted car. Molded and fully with metal no bondo at aall as you can see and its strapped to withstand any kind of abuse. The frame and front arms are for sale not the rear end. Make offer.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How much for arms. How much ext on it too. Nice work too


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

front A ARMS have 1 1/4


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ITS NICE JUST KINDA PRICEY AND TIMES ARE TOUGH NOW-A-DAYS...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 9 2010, 07:29 PM~18269586
> *ITS NICE JUST KINDA PRICEY AND TIMES ARE TOUGH NOW-A-DAYS...
> *


pricey? fully wrapped molded frame with molded upper and lower a arms reinforced spindles for 2k obo? call around most shops want 550 to do the uppers and lowers add 100 for cores and another 100 to do the spindles thats 750 alone bare frames worth 200 so thats 1000.00 almost so 1000.00 more you get a full frame wrapped and molded cant beat it. Call some hydro shops and ask em how much that will give you an idea!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2010, 07:43 PM~18270368
> *pricey? fully wrapped molded frame with molded upper and lower a arms reinforced spindles for 2k obo? call around most shops want 550 to do the uppers and lowers add 100 for cores and another 100 to do the spindles thats 750 alone bare frames worth 200 so thats 1000.00 almost so 1000.00 more you get a full frame wrapped and molded cant beat it. Call some hydro shops and ask em how much that will give you an idea!
> *


  .......Not a bad price. GL


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2010, 08:43 PM~18270368
> *pricey? fully wrapped molded frame with molded upper and lower a arms reinforced spindles for 2k obo? call around most shops want 550 to do the uppers and lowers add 100 for cores and another 100 to do the spindles thats 750 alone bare frames worth 200 so thats 1000.00 almost so 1000.00 more you get a full frame wrapped and molded cant beat it. Call some hydro shops and ask em how much that will give you an idea!
> *



GEEEEEEEESH CALMATE HOMIE.. HOW MANY SHOPS ARE DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS AND MOLDING THEM RIGHT NOW IN CALi ? I SAID TIMES ARE TOUGH DONT GET ALL BUT HURT I KNOE SHOP PRICING AND I KNOE STREET PRICING. ITS A GOOD DEAL AND IT LOOKS SOLID.. WOULD LOOK KILLER POWDER COATED METTALIC BLUE WITH A CHROME TRANS CROSSMEMBER..


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH WITHOUT THE WHEELS TIRES AND THE FRONT SUSPENSION ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 10 2010, 12:19 AM~18272097
> *HOW MUCH WITHOUT THE WHEELS TIRES AND THE FRONT SUSPENSION ?
> *


make an offer


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Aug 10 2010, 12:19 AM~18272097
> *HOW MUCH WITHOUT THE WHEELS TIRES AND THE FRONT SUSPENSION ?
> *


make a offer would, wheels and tires are not included anyway just frame and front suspension its badass


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

nice frame but what makes it show quality as opposed to just a wraped frame?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Aug 10 2010, 12:49 PM~18275781
> *nice frame but what makes it show quality as opposed to just a wraped frame?
> *



http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame005.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame004.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame003.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame002.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame001.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame011.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...010/Frame/4.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...010/Frame/3.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame010.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame009.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame008.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame006.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/kr...me/Frame011.jpg

those were pics of another frame i saw for sale im sure you can see the differences


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

How do you put on the back suspension Brent.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

depends what you want to do with it i g uess. my homie will have to answer that but im assuming it all depends what kinda lock up your going for 20" hopper or 80" hopper guess u can adjust to your needs.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 10 2010, 05:07 PM~18277392
> *depends what you want to do with it i g uess. my homie will have to answer that but im assuming it all depends what kinda lock up your going for 20" hopper or 80" hopper guess u can adjust to your needs.
> *


That makes it an even better deal.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 10 2010, 04:01 PM~18277347
> *How do you put on the back suspension Brent.
> *


i built this frame for a full show hopper i was going to do, but my plans have changed now, so when i decided to sell it i didnt finish putting the rear suspension so that the buyer could set it up how they want, stock or crazy lock up


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

this frame was really built right, first off the frame was done in 3/8 in the back 1/4 in the middle and 3/16 up front, every plate of metal that was put on was done in one piece and not a bunch of little ones, every plate was fully welded before going on to the next plate not like most frames out there that all the plates are tacked then all welded at the end, alot of welding wire went into this one which means more money but its very strong and looks good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice looking frame at a good price, lots of work in that frame.

This is LIL you should expect dreamers, and people who like to put in there 2 cents which unfortunately is all they have to rub together and can't put up the $$$.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

still for sale. goood luck on it. surprised no one bought it yet.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well since no body wants to spend any money, am open to trades but only IMPALA parts and accessories or things that can go on 61 or 64 ss impalas, like power windows, og skirts, sounds, rims, adex dumps what ever hit me up


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

anybody got something


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

any trades


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i guess nobody likes all metal molded G body frame done right huh :wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

if i had the money ill buy the frame..
powder coat it...

and built a car off it.

but im broke..

good thing my frame is as legit as this one..


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOGGYSTYLECHEVY_@Aug 18 2010, 11:56 AM~18343510
> *if i had the money ill buy the frame..
> powder coat it...
> 
> ...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well i guess nobody is building G bodys no more, am asking for offers trades what ever and nothing DAM :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

crazy as hell maybe just add the rear mounts on it for a stock lock up and put it on ebay


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2010, 09:15 PM~18260945
> *This is a fresh frame never been on a lifted car. Molded and fully with metal no bondo at aall as you can see and its strapped to withstand any kind of abuse. The frame and front arms are for sale not the rear end. Make offer.
> 
> 
> ...


This frame looks real serious, like its ready for 80+ inches lol


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This is a fresh frame never been on a lifted car. Molded and fully with metal no bondo at aall as you can see and its strapped to withstand any kind of abuse. The frame and front arms are for sale not the rear end. Make offer.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2010, 08:31 AM~18410811
> *This is a fresh frame never been on a lifted car. Molded and fully with metal no bondo at aall as you can see and its strapped to withstand any kind of abuse. The frame and front arms are for sale not the rear end. Make offer.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the tires?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 26 2010, 09:33 AM~18411293
> *How much for the tires?
> *


1800 :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2010, 09:48 AM~18411408
> *1800  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  well let me know when your ready to sell them


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

make offers. will sell just the a arms if someone wants em.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

am open to offers, will sell frame without front upper and lower A arms also


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

wats the rear lockup set to be on the frame?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anita_@Aug 30 2010, 09:40 AM~18440279
> *wats the rear lockup set to be on the frame?
> *


its not done was going to leave that up to the new owner since frame is fully molded might go on a show car or might go on a hopper everyone likes doing there own lockups


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

this frame is really done right


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i know somebody wants a frame done right, so take advantage now that its here


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

$2500 obo with front upper and lower A arms and spindals no cores needed make offer you never know!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

will sell without front A ARMS also


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2010, 12:11 PM~18427957
> *make offers. will sell just the a arms if someone wants em.
> *


will this frame fit a malibu wagon


----------



## TRAVILUJAN (Apr 11, 2012)

$$$$$$$$$$1,000.00?????


----------

